# Do you use a PC with stylus?



## MrSlothy (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello
I am trying to learn if the new crop of 2-in-1 laptops with stylus are good enough to do art.
I have read lots of reviews about these: 
Dell XPS 15 2-in-1, the HP Spectre x360 15, and the Windows Surface Book 2 – they all have a stylus with high levels of pressure and tilt sensitivity. They look good in theory.

I can find lots of tech reviews detailing the specs, but I can’t find good reviews by artists or designers talking about how they peform and who they are good for.

I would appreciate any advice that you can offer, even just a link to some good reviews would be great.

Thank you for your time. 
Alan


----------

